# Poulan pro BVM200 blower missing gasket?



## f16driver (Apr 24, 2011)

Hello ,
This is my first forum post..Thanks for having this great site to help us repair our toys..I have a poulan blower bvm200 that I'm trying to figure out if I misplaced a gasket that goes between the carb and the plastic carb adapter. I was having starting and running issues so I purhased a new carb and the blower ran good for a day and then wouldnt start. So I took it apart again and checked all the items listed on this forum and when I started putting it back together I suddenly thought "was there a gasket there before"? 
I looked at several online parts diagrams but could not tell for sure. Anyhelp would be greatly appreciated. A part number would be awesome.
Thanks
F16driver
Spotsylvania VA


----------



## usmcgrunt (Sep 16, 2007)

Hello and welcome.Here is a link to a parts diagram if didn't already have it.I hope this helps.

http://www.ordertree.com/ARI.aspx?Mfg=75&Model=BVM200VS Gas Blower&AFID=59


----------



## f16driver (Apr 24, 2011)

Thanks, thats just what I was looking for. None of the other parts sites were that helpful.


----------



## usmcgrunt (Sep 16, 2007)

Your welcome Sir,if in fact you were/are a Hornet driver,thank you for serving our country and God Bless.


----------



## paulr44 (Oct 14, 2008)

Huah & thank you too if you are a Hornet Driver as USMCGRUNT says. From one to another...68-Bravo Helo mech.


----------

